# Miami trip



## V_Raptor (Jun 5, 2013)

G'Day ppl 

I live in Australia and I'll be in Miami for a week from June 13th, can you guys recommend a nice camera shop/superstore to visit (and make some damage) on the credit card ?? I would love to have time to go to B&H or Adorama etc however it's a business trip and I won't have all the time I would like to have in my hands, therefore somewhere "local" will be greatly appreciated 

Cheers 

AL


----------



## V_Raptor (Jun 12, 2013)

600 + viewers and no one had the decency to help out with some suggestion of where to go in Miami to shop cameras etc ??!?!        

I guess if is not bitching about each other or talking crap about this or that lens, or "how soft, bad focus, blablablablablablabla" is not really important at all eh ?? 

Yeah fu#k the colleague coming from the other side of the world with no spare time to try-and-error all the options that come out of a google search...

Thanks very much....At least we know what makes ppl tick now days...


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry, but I live 1500 miles from Miami. I have no idea for a camera shop in that region.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 14, 2013)

Google loves you…




Now how hard was that?




I'm in the U.K. and could do it. Now put yours toys back in your pram and have a look.




Incidentally, I used Wolf Camera in Orlando a long time ago and they were good.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 14, 2013)

Harry,

You obviously didn't actually read your own sarcastic search, amongst the hits there is only one semi pro store, Electric Avenue, the rest are Walgreen's shops and other irrelevant outlets. 

As for Wolf Camera in Orlando, a mere 250 miles from Miami, they closed down years ago. The only decent central Florida pro camera dealer is Colonial Photo And Hobby in Orlando.

I do not know of a dedicated interesting well stocked pro Canon dealer in Southern Florida.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 14, 2013)

Whatever, I was responding to his tantrum. The point was to research it himself. If Google doesn't know then nobody will.


Given his behaviour, I really couldn't give two shits if he finds a camera shop or not.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 14, 2013)

Then just don't post. I don't see how posting more irrelevant misinformation is any more constructive than raptors second post.


----------



## Alrik89 (Jun 14, 2013)

I've been working in Miami Beach and there is a camera store at 1671 Collins Avenue.


----------



## triggermike (Jun 14, 2013)

There is a new Calumet store in Fort Lauderdale. They bought the old Wolf Camera location on US-1 (Federal Highway) and Sunrise Blvd. Good group of salespeople and good supply of gear + their own brands of lighting, monopod a, etc. You can check them out online - they are out of Chicago. The Ft Lauderdale store is Bout 30-45 mins out of downtown Miami.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 14, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Then just don't post. I don't see how posting more irrelevant misinformation is any more constructive than raptors second post.




You can see the irony here, no?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 14, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Then just don't post. I don't see how posting more irrelevant misinformation is any more constructive than raptors second post.
> ...


Taking somebody to task for being unhelpful and rude is not ironic, it is a form of self regulation that seems to keep most posters out of the sights of the mods and this forum the pretty cool place that it is. 


Harry Muff said:


> Whatever, I was responding to his tantrum. The point was to research it himself. If Google doesn't know then nobody will.
> 
> 
> Given his behaviour, I really couldn't give two shits if he finds a camera shop or not.



But hey, if you want to write stuff like that then be my guest, I will just skip over any of your posts even if they are on point. Is your answer to a screaming child to scream at it? Does that achieve the result you were looking for? Does that create the kind of environment you want to spend time in?


----------



## TeenTog (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok, let's all settle down here. I've always thought that this is one of the few forums on the internet not full of raging people attempting to get the last word, and let's keep it that way.


----------



## Samir (Jun 15, 2013)

I would suggest Electric Avenue. Its on Flagler and one block west of Biscayne Blvd (a main street) in Downtown Miami. I typically by photo stuff online through Amazon but when I need something same day I usually go to Electric Avenue. A tip would be to research BandH and know the prices. They usually try to give the same price from BandH. I think they also accept returns within 30 days or something.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 15, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Taking somebody to task for being unhelpful and rude is not ironic, it is a form of self regulation that seems to keep most posters out of the sights of the mods and this forum the pretty cool place that it is.
> 
> But hey, if you want to write stuff like that then be my guest, I will just skip over any of your posts even if they are on point. Is your answer to a screaming child to scream at it? Does that achieve the result you were looking for? Does that create the kind of environment you want to spend time in?




So, I give a guy a hard time for attacking the forum just because it doesn't jump when he clicks his fingers and you give me a hard time? 


Feel free to ignore my posts. You must be pretty self important if you think that would be of any consequence to me.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 15, 2013)

V_Raptor said:


> 600 + viewers and no one had the decency to help out with some suggestion of where to go in Miami to shop cameras etc ??!?!
> 
> I guess if is not bitching about each other or talking crap about this or that lens, or "how soft, bad focus, blablablablablablabla" is not really important at all eh ??
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a pretty rude way of asking for help  ... have you even considered the possibility that not all of us live in Miami? or the possibility that not everyone reads every single post on this forum? : Most folk at CR are very helpful. Before asking for help/suggestions, most of us generally do some research online, narrow down our selection(s) and ask CR members what they think and/or suggest ... if people do not respond, a polite request/reminder is the way to approach ... but your approach seems to be just crib, cry and blame everyone else without making any effort. Your approach will only p!ss people off.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 15, 2013)

My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Vossie (Jun 15, 2013)

+1


----------

